# Small-busted women: Help me find a bra!



## girl_geek (Apr 22, 2006)

I am trying to find a bra in a size 36AA, but so far everything I've seen is either padded or wireless. I just want a normal molded-cup underwire bra -- a style that is very common in "normal" sizes but for some reason seems nonexistant in the "petite" sizes! I just want to enhance what I have, not add a lot of padding, and wireless bras give so little support I might as well not even wear a bra...

I've found that a size 34A has the perfect cup size, but is the band is uncomfortable tight around my ribcage and the cups are too close together. A 36A has the perfect band size and cup placement, but the cups are always a little too big. So I think a 36AA *might* work if I could find one... So if anyone knows of a brand that carries a 36AA or even just a regular 36A that runs a little small, please let me know! Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

(And yes, I have seen Playtex's Nearly A size, but last time I checked, their only underwire bra had a ton of gaudy lace that would definitely show under a t-shirt or other thin material!)


----------



## anne7 (Apr 22, 2006)

Have you checked out Calvin Klein? They have nice underwire bras without padding.


----------



## prettybabi11492 (Apr 22, 2006)

I'm not of any help :wassatt: I'm sorry; good luck finding a bra that fits well and suits your needs!


----------



## lainey (Apr 22, 2006)

have you checked department stores...?

when I was in grade 7, i wore a AA36 bra. I checked the youth/teen section for that.

here's some too:

http://cgi.ebay.com/SIZE-36-AA-Underwired-Bra-Black-With-Padding-Ex-M-S-NEW_W0QQitemZ9312610536QQcategoryZ91285QQssPageNam eZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://www.undercoverexperience.co.uk/sillac.htm

http://www.cjgrenier.com/padded.html

http://www.aalingerie.com/wfProduct.aspx?ppid=50

my favourites are the cotton kind with the underwire (I get them from la senza in canada)...for A34 (or A36 in your case), since the cups aren't big.


----------



## piyooster (Apr 22, 2006)

highly recommended www.ripplu.com

I buy all my bras from them now.

their step bras's cup runs small, I am A/AA in VS, but I wear 30B in their step bra line..


----------



## girl_geek (Apr 23, 2006)

Holy cow, some of those are expensive! $108 for a single bra?!

Well, it's at least encouraging they would probably have a size that fit me. Thanks for the links piyooster and lainey!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## girl_geek (Apr 23, 2006)

Oh yes, I have checked department stores, several stores in several cities .... Normally Playtex is the only brand that carries AA (and see my original post about them), and in one store I found one other brand with AA but again they were all padded or wireless... Plus at some point over the last few years I've probably tried on every 36A in the major brands, plus a fair number of 34A's.... I hate bra shopping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## melpaganlibran (Apr 23, 2006)

Hi!

I'm not sure what to tell yah except maybe try ordering some? I love

www.jcpenny.com They have things for people of every size....their lingere section is a bit lacking in selection sometimes but they carry sizes from petite to huge in all aspects....."petite" pants and shirts for shorties like me, "tall" and "ultra tall" for elegant amazons like my cousin. I used to take catalog orders for them and I got orders from women of all sizes....maybe they will have a bra that will fit you that is in the right style. If you don't like what you buy, just save your receipt and packaging and bring the bra to a JC Penny store and they can refund or give you store credit!

You could try ordering directly from playtex, they were my 1st thought until you made that statement toward the end....I have an in between "nearly" size bra from them that was a Valentine's gift, it is one of the most comfortable ones I have but it is too fussy/ornate to be one you would like...it does have the lace on it..it has very light molded cups and underwires.

Try some lingere sites too...I like Frederick's of Hollywood but most of their bras aren't so plain or wireless either....Victoria's Secret seems to be a huge favorite of most of my pals, my pals claim the bras last "forever" and are worth what you pay for them. Victoria's is better about having more demure or plain bras than fredericks, so is playtex.

Not sure if this helps but at any rate, I'm feelin' your pain sometimes...I am an in between size so I find a lot of bras I buy are too snug in the waist and a bit loose in the cups...I may try looking for my "other" size too but the other size I can wear seems to smash my front down a bit. It's tough to find a perfect fit!

peace,

melpaganlibran


----------



## eightthirty (Apr 23, 2006)

Check this out! http://www.myintimacy.com/locations/...cation_MO.html


----------



## piyooster (Apr 23, 2006)

really!!?! hehe..I only buy the step bras line from them which is like $40 to 50...I didn't really check out the other brands.......hehe

but i really recommend the step bras, because they help to prevent sagging, and it also helps to collect the fat tissues back.

btw - If you get a chance to stop by NYC, remember to go in the store, since if you buy bras from them, they will do free alternation for you.


----------



## SexxyKitten (Apr 23, 2006)

JCPenny has a petite line of bras that are only very very lightly lined/padded--i think they only run about $10 too.

hope this helps!


----------



## prettybabi11492 (Apr 23, 2006)

JCPenny seems popular for finding bras in hard-to-find sizes..


----------



## girl_geek (Apr 24, 2006)

Thanks to everyone that suggested JC Penny, however I've looked in several stores and their catalog and website, and the only 36AA with an underwire is padded  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

eightthirty -- those stores look very encouraging, we might have to take a little day trip to visit those someday!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks!


----------



## SexxyKitten (Apr 24, 2006)

my bra from jcpenny has maybe a 1/4 inch of lining/padding...maybe try the juniors department as well? they might have basic bras with very little by way of padding in smaller sizes.


----------



## eightthirty (Apr 24, 2006)

I do hope you check them out. Intimacy of Atlanta is a much-talked about place for finding the perfect bra for all shapes and sizes. As I have read your posts and others like it I've begun to feel utterly uncomfortable in my bra(s)....al of them. I feel myself making a trip very soon myself. It's not exactly close to me either, but since I have rather large breasts for my size (wanna trade?) it's worth it considering the back pains I've had. Let me know what you come up with, Jennifer.


----------



## eightthirty (Apr 24, 2006)

P.S. I love your new avvie, Jennifer.


----------



## girl_geek (Apr 24, 2006)

Thanks, it's a Yahoo avatar... the hair is even pretty close since I've been growing it out now! Too bad they didn't have any good glasses for my avatar though, since I wear them every day now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorea (Apr 24, 2006)

I've did a quick Google search and found this website...I thought it sounded perfect for you! I haven't personally purchased from them though...

http://www.aalingerie.com/wfBrowse.aspx?cid=1


----------



## girl_geek (Apr 25, 2006)

Wow, a whole site where the biggest cup size is A! And I also wish all bra sites had a search by size option like this one, that would save me so much time! The shipping is reasonable for overseas too .... hmm, this is tempting, although I still would kind of like to try something on in a store since I'm not sure if a 36AA would work yet! But they take returns so I will think about this one!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks!


----------



## piyooster (Apr 28, 2006)

wow!!..cool....i might order from them too..since they have 28!!!..that is unbelievable...thx!!

girl_geek, if you order from them, let me know how it goes..thx..=)


----------



## cardboardboxed (Apr 28, 2006)

Sad, I'm a 30b and it's IMPOSSIBLE.


----------



## dixiewolf (Apr 28, 2006)

I wear t-shirt bras, they are the only kind that dont have tons of padding, lace, and smush inside out when it is too big, you probably know what I am talking about, b/c it is hard to find a bra that doesnt do that. I have tried the Playtex also, I am an almost B, I did get the lace one, but I wear it under shirts that arent form fitting so it doesnt show or anything. It fits so well I had to buy it. I wish more companies would make this kind of thing, B's are a bit too big, but I have to wear them, b/c A's are too small. Blah.


----------



## girl_geek (Apr 29, 2006)

Thanks for the help girls!

I want to go to a speciality lingerie shop I found nearby soon -- probably not this weekend, but maybe in a week or two. If I don't find anything there, then I'll try ordering something online, and I will let you know how it works out! The bras I have (which of course have been discontinued for years!) will work for a while, but they're getting pretty ratty so I'd like some new ones soon...

I am still open to more websites, though, if anyone finds any  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## spazbaby (Apr 29, 2006)

Have you tried Gap Body? They have AA cup sizes and several styles to choose from. I don't believe any of their styles are heavily padded, and many have underwires.


----------



## girl_geek (Apr 30, 2006)

No, I didn't even know Gap had lingerie ... of course it's been years since I've been in a Gap store since I think they are ridicously overpriced  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But a good bra is one thing I'd be willing to spend a little extra on... Thanks!


----------



## Miss Lauren (May 23, 2006)

Have you tried http://www.lulalu.com/

They specialise in petite lingerie, sizes range from 30AA to 38A and they might have what your looking for.

Hope that helps x


----------



## eightthirty (May 23, 2006)

Keep us posted on your search. I haven't seen anything else as of yet, but it's sounds like you're getting a good response so far.


----------



## girl_geek (May 24, 2006)

Yeah, I started this thread all excited to go bra shopping, but my weekends are so busy, I haven't got around to it yet.... We've had / will have a few family members visiting this summer, and I've been working on weekends sometimes too, so I haven't had time to go shopping. And I wanted to check out a nearby lingerie store before ordering something online, since it's so much less hassle to try it on in the store and know that it fits!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Returns are a pain and you're usually out the shipping... But I am just bookmarking sites mentioned on this thread and I will look at them later!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## joybelle (May 24, 2006)

Good luck. The only bra I could wear got d/c'ed so I got implants.


----------



## girl_geek (May 25, 2006)

Yikes, that's drastic!

I have found a few bras that fit but I just don't like them -- they either have no underwires and thus no support (which just makes me look flatter!) or have a lot of padding which I don't like either. But at least I can go with a style like that as a last resort!


----------



## spazbaby (May 25, 2006)

They often have "2 for" sales but usually on one line at a time. So if you found a certain line that fit you best then you could ask them to call you when that line goes on sale. Anyway, their regular-priced bras are generally under $40 which isn't _too _bad if you just collect them gradually.


----------



## girl_geek (May 25, 2006)

Oh, that's not bad then, all the department store bras are usually around $30!


----------

